# Opening his mouth



## laurenanddiego (Oct 5, 2011)

I've noticed Diego, my Turkish Sput Thigh keeps opening his mouth a lot, as if he's yawning but he isn't. He just seems to do it when he's in his house, he's ok when he's out roaming about. 
I've heard about mouth rot, but his mouth seems very pink and healthy, and he has no other symptoms, he's eating as normal and is just as active. I've read it culd be a respiratory infection, is there any ther symptoms of this I should look out for? 
He eats a god diet, mainly consisting of dandilions and clover.
The temperature in his house is around 33 degrees under his lamp.
His substrate is kind of a mixture of soil and sand, he's been on this since I got him and has seemed ok. I've recently started to spray his sand a few time a week and digging it up, just to create a little more humidity.
Does any one know what it could be or have any suggestions,

Thanks guys,

Lauren  X


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 5, 2011)

Hi Lauren:

It might just be that he's got food covering over his nares. Can you see his nose holes?


----------



## ascott (Oct 5, 2011)

Is he like yawning or his he like gasping motion while his mouth is open? 

Torts do yawn....my old man yawns every morning after he has sat in the sun and is just about to start grazing....kinda like his "okay, lets go and see what is going on" thing....


----------



## laurenanddiego (Oct 6, 2011)

ascott said:


> Is he like yawning or his he like gasping motion while his mouth is open?
> 
> Torts do yawn....my old man yawns every morning after he has sat in the sun and is just about to start grazing....kinda like his "okay, lets go and see what is going on" thing....



No it's kind of like he's got something in his mouth but there's nthing there. He does also yawn but this is different to his yawn. This morning I noticed that when he does yawn he seems to have more saliva in his mouth.
I think I'll have to get him to the vets, i just wanted to double check this wasn't normal as our closest reptile vet is a few hours away.

Thanks for your responses guys,
I'll keep you up to date.

Lauren  x


----------



## ascott (Oct 6, 2011)

Ok, yup please keep us posted


----------

